# What is in your classical music collection or on your classical music wish list?



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

The title says it all.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ are you really asking me to list the 2500 CDs I have on my shelves? 

what useful purpose would that serve?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

OP: Ummmm . . . Beethoven?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah I'm not listing all my music :lol:

I'll share a couple of works that are in my wishlist that I'll probably get next
- Reich: WTC 9/11, Mallet Quartet, Dance Patterns - Kronos Quartet
- Handel: Complete Organ Concertos - Trevor Pinnock, Simon Preston, The English Concert
- Chopin: Mazurkas - Vladimir Ashkenazy
- Reger: Cello Sonatas and Cello Suites - Alban Gerhardt, Markus Becker
- Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, A Survivor from Warsaw, De Profundus, Ode to Napoleon, etc. [Naxos Label] - Simon Joly Chorale, Robert Craft, Philharmonia Orchestra
- Beethoven: The Piano Trios - Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^ are you really asking me to list the 2500 CDs I have on my shelves?
> 
> what useful purpose would that serve?


I could screenshot my iTunes collection. I don't really like CDs so I don't bother cataloging those.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My classical catalog, listing individual pieces rather than entire albums, runs to 133 pages in Microsoft Word of stuff like this tiny sample:

. . .

*Mercadante, Saverio*
Concerto for clarinet in Bb - Richard Schumacher / The Masterplayers (1986) Fonit Cetra CDC17, [MP3 Archive 4]
Concerto for flute in Em, op. 101 - Richard Schumacher / The Masterplayers (1986) Fonit Cetra CDC17, [MP3 Archive 4]
Concerto for horn in Dm - Richard Schumacher / The Masterplayers (1986) Fonit Cetra CDC17, [MP3 Archive 4]

*Messiaen, Olivier*
Feuillets inédits (4), for ondes Martenot, No. 4 - Thomas Bloch, et al (2004) Naxos 8.555779 [MP3 205] Amazon
Quaretet for the End of Time - Myung-Whun Chung / Paul Meyer / Gil Shaham / Jian Wang (1999) DG 469052 [MP3 10] Amazon
Turangalîla-symphonie, for piano, ondes martenot & orchestra, I/29 - Riccardo Chailly / Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1993) 
Decca 000047636 [MP3 127] Rhapsody,

etc.

My wish list is almost as bad, a spreadsheet of over 500 albums and growing. I'll never get around to all of them. I guess I can list the ones I'm most interested in at the moment.

Stravinsky: Jeu De Cartes / Orpheus / Histoire Du Soldat - Neeme Järvi / Chandos

Norgard: Gilgamesh (opera) - Tamas Veto / Dacapo

Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - Thomas Dausgaard / Dacapo

Purcell: The Fairy Queen (complete) - Cantillation (I don't know if that's the label, the ensemble or both.)

Hartmann: Symphonies Nos. 1-8 - Kismara Pessati / Challenge

J.S. Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV 244 (Matthäus-Passion) - Rene Jacobs / Hamolnia Mundi

--and on and on anon.

Hope someone gleaned something useful out of all that. Or, hey, if there are better versions than I have listed, feel free to educate me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't feel any desire to purchase anything new at the moment, nothing has really sparked my curiosity just yet. I'll see if there's anythjng I want to get in a month's time. The CDs and records on my shelves are not a very comprehensive collection, but they make me happy enough to listen to.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

How's this for an answer?

music organized by date (etc)
- Early Classical 1d 23h // pre-baroque
- Baroque Classical	3d 12h
- Classical Classical	6d 14h
- Opera 9h

music organized by nationality
- American Classical 1d 11h
- Asian Classical 8h
- Balkan Classical 6h	// Bulgaria, Albania, Yugoslavia
- Baltic Classical 3h
- Czech Classical 1d 13h
- Danish Classical 12h
- English Classical 1d 11h
- Finnish Classical 1d 8h
- French Classical 6d 2h
- German Classical 5d 16h
- Hungarian Classical 1d 4h
- Icelandic Classical 1h
- Italian Classical 18h
- Jewish Classical 9
- Latin American Classical 1d 12h
- Norwegian Classical 16h
- Polish Classical 21h
- Portugese Classical 6h
- Romanian Classical 11h
- Russian Classical 5d 3h
- Spanish Classical 1d 1h
- Swedish Classical 4h
- Other Countries 5h	// Greece, Turkey, Georgia, Australia, New Zealand

Total: 43d 19h

I have playlists set up in iTunes to capture this information. I figured out a couple of nifty tricks to do this fairly easily. Obviously some liberties were taken when categorizing some composers. Also this list excludes a few operas (The Ring, etc) that I removed from my iTunes collection for some reason.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

Weston said:


> Langgaard: Music of the Spheres - Thomas Dausgaard / Dacapo


I vote for this one!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

^Yes, that one is probably at the top of my list rather than the Stravinsky, especially after I heard the story of Ligeti seeing the score and realizing someone had gotten into "his" territory first.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2015)

At this moment, my iPod has 7 days and 3 hours of Finnish classical music on it (no repeats) 

Good idea, Grizzly!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Ummm 4000+ CDs, 350+ LPs (not played for years) and whatever is saved on the hard drive. My wish list? Amazon says 1436 selections on my Wish List.


----------



## KirbyH (Jun 30, 2015)

Hmmmmm....

Keilberth's mid 50s Ring from Bayreuth (the one Decca recorded before Solti)
Kleiber's cuts of Schubert 3 and 8
Karajan's EMI Strauss recordings, namely the Sinfonia Domestica. I have Kempe, Sawallisch, and Reiner but for some reason have never acquired Karajan's. Go figure. Wait - should I not say "Warner" now?
Dutoit's Roussel, for sure.

Right now I'm in a bit of a Stokowski-collecting phase, so the rest of these shall have to wait.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have never catalogued my CD collection as I've got it tidily stored according to how I want it but it's too daunting to count them all - a very rough guess would be c. 2000 discs. I have no vinyl, tapes, DVDs, downloads etc.

I have five or six pages of recordings in my Amazon basket but some of them have been there for years so they can't be too much of a priority. There are about a dozen recordings (mainly of Schnittke and Hindemith) which I really would like yesterday but current prices go against my more parsimonious instincts.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have quite a few iTunes classical recordings plus a lotta CD ripped classical music. So I am pretty well set.

One highlight is the Scott Ross Scarlatti box set. I didn't like ripping it but it is done at least.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm not listing everything, but here's some of the CDs that are piled up around me. Next to me on my left is the complete Francisco Viñas on Marston, Meyerbeer on Record (volume 1) also on that label, Honegger's Le Roi David conducted by Ansermet (which I haven't listened to yet), and Bruneau's L'Attaque du Moulin conducted by Bigot. On my left is the complete Berlioz operas conducted by Davis (tomorrow's listening maybe, after the second CD of L'Attaque de Moulin) and quite a few others. Without getting up I can see a Soviet era Traviata, a Symposium CD of Mapleson cylinders, two unopened Lohengrins (one German and one Russian); the complete Maurice Renaud (volume one); Parsifal conducted by Bodanzky; the complete Adelina Patti and Victor Maurel; Mattia Battistini volume 2 on Symposium; Great French Heroic Tenors; Tito Schipa: the Early Years; Mignon, conducted by Sebastian; Francis Poulenc, Ouevres Completes; Die Verkaufte Braut, conducted by Beecham; Leon Escalais; Wagner at the Met box set; Tony Poncet, ses plus grands succes, and another compilation just called 'Tony Poncet'; L'Africaine in German; Souvenirs from Meyerbeer Operas; recordings from the Bayreuth Festival of 1904, on Symposium; The Legendary Bass Paul Payan; Emilio de Gogorza; several Fausts, Pelleases and Manons; the other volume of Leon Escalais; The Golden Age of Opera in France; Otello in French with Luccioni; Fernando de Lucia: Operatic Recordings; Guillaume Tell conducted by Gardelli; and several others. They are all supposed to be in the cupboard with the rest of them, but that's full! 

From my Amazon wishlist: Don Giovanni with Roger Soyer, Blaubarts Burg with Endre Koreh, volume 2 of the complete César Vezzani, Carmen conducted by Inghelbrecht, Cherubini's Les Deux Journees conducted by Beecham, The Dream of Gerontius conducted by Sargent, three different recordings of Les Huguenots which I will only buy when they are very cheap because I don't hold out much hope for the singing in any of them, Les Dragons de Villars conducted by Blareau... and about a thousand other CDs which I've taken a fancy to...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

A complete Beethoven set of 87 discs, about 6 Beethoven symphony cycles, a Mendelssohn symphony cycle, about 40+ Beethoven Ninths, half a dozen Beethoven Missa Solemnis, various other masses, Haydn's Creation, Mendelssohn's Elijah, other oratorios, half a dozen Messiahs including one in German, probably about 20 different operas, multiple copies of some (6 La Sonnambulas for example), religious music such as Vivaldi's Gloria and similar works, about 8 different Mussorgsky Pictures At an exhibition CDs from orchestrations, concerto versions, brass, strings and other. Probably think of more later, but that is probably a good overview. Oh well there is non-classical but that is a different forum.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Albert7 said:


> I have quite a few iTunes classical recordings plus a lotta CD ripped classical music. So I am pretty well set.
> 
> One highlight is the Scott Ross Scarlatti box set. I didn't like ripping it but it is done at least.


You own the complete sonatas by Scarlatti played by Scott Ross? :O

Have you even finished it once?

So jelly, brother.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I still have a long way to go before I hit 1000 classical discs, but my collection seems quite immense to me. I've got mostly the composers most classical fans have heard of, from Early Music and the Baroque to the Modern, with a heavy emphasis on the 1800s and 1900s. I have collected a fair bit of music in most genres by the composers I consider to be in my 'hearem', ie., those I am crazy about; and I also have select pieces by a good number of other composers.

My wish list is empty or has so little in it that I've forgotten about it. I typically purchase within hours or days of wanting something—why wait? Unless it's a brand new release or an out of print rarity, it's not likely to get any cheaper. Unlike in my early adulthood, I now only buy new (to my collection) composers that I am committed to for the long term; hence I like to have known their music for a few years before I invest in it. I do my hunting on YT, Naxos Music Library, etc. I'm more likely to take impulsive chances with used albums I find locally, as the cost is typically low and there is no shipping to pay, but it is rare to find music by composers not yet in my collection.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't want to get into a size competition, so all I'll say is my collection is very large. What's in it? A lot! More-or-less all the "major" works by more-or-less all the "major" composers, plus an awful lot of lesser-known music stretching from the middle ages to the present day.
My wish list is... uh... everything I don't have.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

My main wish list, all CDs. 
A good deal I already own on LPs or as downloads:

_Bach_ Organ works Box I - Fagius/Brilliant
_Mozart_ Complete piano concertos - Anda/DG
_Mozart _Symphonies - Adam Fischer
_Beethoven_ Complete works 100 CD /Brilliant
_Beethoven_ complete piano sonatas - Goodyear
_Wagner_ Götterdämmerung - Levine/DG (got the first 3 operas in his Ring a few days ago for 10€)
_Zemlinsky_ String quartets I / Naxos
_Janacek _piano works - Postnikova/Erato

_Henze_ Symphonies 1-6
_Alwyn_ Symponies 1-3 / Naxos
_Lokshin_ Symphonies / Melodyia or BIS
_Levitin_ Chamber works / Vista Vera
_Sorabji_ 100 Etudes, completed
_Schnittke_ Violin Concertos complete
_Schnittke_ Viola Cto - Bashmet
_Carter_ Dialogues, Cello Cto
_Gubaidulina_ 1st Violin Cto - Kagan
_Gubaidulina_ Piano Works - Rauchs
_Gubaidulina_ - Tempus Praesens, Percussion Cto /BIS
_Murail _L´Esprit des Dunes
_Sallinen_ Complete Symphonies
_Takemitsu_ Riverrun BIS
_Takemitsu_ Arc - Knussen
_Silvestrov _Metamusik, ECM
_Saariaho_ L´Amour de Loin
_Saariaho_ Flute Concerto

_Maria Yudina _8CD Box, Brilliant Classics (very rare)

I might also go for the Decca set of_ Britten_´s complete instrumental music, if i find a cheap offer.

LP covers:
_Cage_ Piano Cto - Gene Szafran - Nonesuch
_Wagner_ - Paray - Bjorn Wiinblad - Mercury
_Berio, Boulez, Messiaen _- Richard Mortensen - Vega

A rough guess would be that the collection comprises maybe 7000-8000 hours of music.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> _Janacek _piano works - Postnikova/Erato


I'm curious about this one. I've been thinking about getting a disk of Janacek's piano works, but I've been looking at Schiff's on ECM. Any thoughts on which I should get?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The Postnikov is unique in its approach. I much prefer it to Schiff´s more conventional, subdued reading. The Sonata is played with unusual broadness, the Finale becoming a real elegy (16mins totally for the piece, as far as I remember), and the concertante works are very good too, there´s a bit more Rachmaninov- or Bartok-like heaviness in Postnikova´s playing style, but it´s very suitable also in terms of the rustique modernism implied, IMO.

The programmes of the two recordings aren´t totally identical, however. IMO, one should have Janacek´s complete piano works, one way or another .


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^ are you really asking me to list the 2500 CDs I have on my shelves?
> 
> what useful purpose would that serve?


See Grizzled Ghost's post. Maybe you could do that instead.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

I only have two sets I consider classical, but it's not like I'm old enough to make my own Amazon purchases. 
The two I do have are:
The Best of Tchaikovsky (Various Artists)
Ravel: Complete Orchestral Works (LSO/ Claudio Abbado)
But I have hundreds of sets in my wish list.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Random question:
Do you count Austrian classical music (e.g. Mozart, Haydn, etc) as German?
I do.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2015)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Random question:
> Do you count Austrian classical music (e.g. Mozart, Haydn, etc) as German?
> I do.


May I ask why....?


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

nathanb said:


> May I ask why....?


Actually, not totally random... I saw a post where the collection was by country, and there was German, but not Austrian.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Austrian classical might be traditionally regarded as "culturally German", but I'm not sure what value there is in pretending Mozart and Schubert were German.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Random question:
> Do you count Austrian classical music (e.g. Mozart, Haydn, etc) as German?
> I do.


I sometimes put Austria and Germany together for reasons of geopolitical convenience but as regards individuals, never.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

I included in the "German" category other Germanic composers − including Austrian, German-speaking Swiss, and even one German-speaking Dutch composer (sacre bleu). I had to make lots of similar decisions: lumping the Belgians with the French; the Scottish and Irish with the English; the Moravians and the Slovaks with the Bohemians; the Ukrainians with the Russians; etc.

Even worse, many composers defy categorization, not least because they moved around. Reynaldo Hahn was born in Venezuela − does that make him a Latin American composer? Was Alexandre Tansman Polish or French? And which composers should be filed under Jewish Classical? These are questions for which there are no correct answers, only imperfect solutions with pros and cons.

Also it should be noted that my categories are designed to fit my collection. Another person with a different collection would probably be better served by a different set of categories. If I had more works by Asian composers, for example, I might split out Chinese, Japanese, and Korean into separate groups. Similarly, if my main focus were early, renaissance, or baroque music, I might not so casually classify these works by time periods. And so on.

But you can't make an omelette without breaking a few eggs!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I have approximately 300 classical music CDs. I do not have a proper completed written list of this collection, though it would be a good idea to finish it. I know what I have but if the worst case scenario occurs and the apartment is destroyed along with my collection of CDs, the insurance company is more likely to co-operate and pay out if there is an actual list. (Aren't they?)

My wish list isn't too big. I just don't have the room to have a large collection.

My wish list includes the following

Paganini Violin Concerto #1 in the original key of Eb, with the violin tuned up a semi tone.
View attachment 71752


To complete my LvB string quartet collection 
View attachment 71753


because I like string quartets
View attachment 71754


because I like Villa Lobos, Bachianas Brasileras and Choros, complete 
View attachment 71755


and this older recording of a young Yo Yo Ma: Barber and Britten
View attachment 71756


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Features:
• Limited Edition, 1500 Copies
• Made in Japan
• Stereo SACD
• This Hybrid SACD is playable on ALL CD Players!
• Each Disc Packaged in Extra-Thick Gatefold Digi-Pak
• Housed in a Deluxe Slip Cover Box
• 36 Page Full-Color Booklet with Fold-Out Insert of English Translation
• Box Dimensions: 5 3/4" x 5" x 2 1/4"

Musicians:
Munich Philharmonic Orchestra
Rudolf Kempe, conductor
Philharmonischer Chor Munchen (Sym. 9)
Munchner Motetten Chor (Sym. 9)
Hans Rudolf Zobely, chorus master (Sym. 9)
Urszula Koszut, soprano (Sym. 9)
Brigitte Fassbaender, contralto (Sym. 9)
Nicolai Gedda, tenor (Sym. 9)
Donald McIntyre, bass (Sym. 9)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hurrah, in my collection I have the 80 official Columbia studio recordings of Glenn Gould, probably my favorite pianist of all time.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Another impossible question for me to answer. I have over 150 cd's on my ArkiveMusic wish list.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Some of my wish list that comes to mind immediately:

Liszt: Hungarian Coronation Mass (Lehel or Ferencsik), Missa Solemnis "Gran" (Ferencsik), Via Crucis, Canticle of the Sun, Piano sonata in B minor (Arrau), complete symphonic poems (Joo).
Dvorak: piano quintet (Tacaks), symphonies 4-9 (Neumann), violin concerto (Suk/Ancerl or Suk/Neumann), Te Deum (Rilling or Smetacek).

uhh, it's a lot of typing. On top of these, some Wagner operas, Bruckner symphonies and string quintet, Cherubini string quartets, Haydn chamber music, Respighi tone poems, Franck tone poems, Schumann choral and orchestral, Brahms choral, Beethoven solo piano and chamber music...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Now that enabled Apple Music please keep me away from that one.

I downloaded way too much classical music now!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Weston said:


> My classical catalog, listing individual pieces rather than entire albums, runs to 133 pages in Microsoft Word of stuff like this tiny sample:
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...


With the Bach Matthäus-Passion, I sang it earlier this year and a great version is Harmonia Mundi - Herreweghe with Bostridge, Selig, Rubens, Scholl, Güra and Henschel. I have so many versions and this one stood out against the rest.

There are standalone arias from this piece and the one that really does it for me is Erbarme dich mein Gott sung by Delphine Galou - only to be found on YouTube at the present.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Nereffid said:


> I don't want to get into a size competition, so all I'll say is my collection is very large. What's in it? A lot! More-or-less all the "major" works by more-or-less all the "major" composers, plus an awful lot of lesser-known music stretching from the middle ages to the present day.
> My wish list is... uh... everything I don't have.


My response is pretty much the same as yours.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

My collection is wildly ecclectic and full of obscure but interesting works by composers ranging from Medieval and Renaiisance to contemporary . I also have a ton of stuff downloaded onto i tunes from classical CD borrowed from my local library and neighboring ones (Does this make me a criminal ? I hope not !) .
My wish list is too huge to list . I actually don't have CD sof quite a ew great masterworks, not because I don't love them, but because I've already heard counttless recordings of them .
Among the things I have are in no particular alphabetical order : The 4 symphonies of Berwald ,the 6 of Carlos Chavez , the Korngold symphony , the 4 by Albert Roussel, several by Nikolai Myaskovsky ,
The Smetana "Festive " symphony , the "Ocean " symphony of Anton Rubinstein ,
3 by Paul Creston , the Pfitzner symphony in C , the 6 of Nielsen , the 7 of Prokofiev, 
the 3 of Ned Rorem , the EJ Moearan symphony , a couple by Havergal Brian (Not the Gothic ) ,
no 3 by Arnold Bax, the Arthur Bliss (color " symphony , The Respighi Sinfonia Drammatica ,
the 4 of Szymanowski , several by Penderecki , a couple by Lutoslawski , 1 and 3 by Rimmsky-Korsakov, 
the early 2nd symphony by Richard Strauss , 4 by Franz Schmidt , the 3 by Gliere, one of the over 200 ! by Leif Segerstam , and others .
Among the complete operas are Padmavati by Albert Roussel, Oedipe by Enescu , Jonny Spielt Auf
by Ernst Krenek , A Forentine Tragdy by Zemlinsky, Notre Dame by Franz Schmidt, The Anti-christ by Rued Langgaard ,
Il Guarany by Antonio Carlos Gomes ,The Birds by Walter Braunfels, Der Ferne Klang by
Franz Schreker, Mazeppa by Tchaikovsky , Semyon Kotko , War and Peace, The Gambler,
the Fiery Angel, by Prokofiev, The Legend of the Invisible city of Kitezh, Kashche the Immortal, 
Sadko, and The Maid of Pskov by Rimsky-Korsakov, Der Vampyr by Heinrich Marschner, 
Undine by Albert Lortzing , Armide by Gluck, Riccardo Primo by Handel . Der Barboer von
Bagdad by Peter Cornelius, Doktor Faust and Arlecchino by Busoni , Life With an idiot by
Alfred Schnittke , Die Agy[tische Helene, Intermezzo, Friedenstag and Die Liebe der Danae by Richard Strauss . Flammen by Erwin Schulhoff, The Charlatan by Pavel Haas , 
Francesca Da Rimini by Riccardo Zandonai , The Demon by Anton Rubinstein , 
La Wally by Alfredo Catalani , Toefland by Eugen D'Albert , The Kiss, Libuse, and the Devil's Wall
by Smetana, Armida and The Devila And Kate by Dvorak , The Excursions of Mr.. Broucek , the Cunning LIttle Vixen and Fate by Janacek , etc.
Oratorios : TThe Book of the 7 Seals by Franz Schmidt, The Spectre's Bride by Dvorak ,
The Storm by Vitezslav Novak, Cantata on the 20th anniversary of the October Revolution by Prokofiev, The Song of the Bell by Max Bruch , etc.
Also Asrael symphony and The Ripening by Josef Suk . Evocations by Albert Roussel ,
Lyric Symphony by Zelinsky , Pelleas & Melisande by Schoenberg , Khamma by Debussy ,
The 4 string Quartets by Nielsen , and much more .

Nobody could ever accuse me of having an uninteresting classical CD collecttion !


----------



## Eramirez156 (Mar 25, 2015)

There is always something on the want list, til last month my list was purely on amazon, but I now a have notebook where I keep my major wants. Such as

1.Chicago Symphony recordings I'm missing
2. Mahler, Bruckner, Sibelius and Nielsen, Shostakovich recordings, one can never has have too many recordings by these composers. 
3. Recordings from the Marston Label 
4. Robert Simpson symphonies I'm missing
5. Meyerbeer Operas


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

About 1500 CDs in my collection mostly Orchestral and Choral. I tend to buy things I find interesting more than having a defined list of things I want to have. Thinking about it right now (can change in the next five minutes) I will like to add some works by Ciurlionis, Vasks, Langaard and Saariaho plus another recording of Bruckner Masses.


----------

